

Ask HN: Help me plan my learning path - bluerail

So, after a lot of huff and buff I finally got my job as an developer which I am joining in 40 days exactly. But there exists a twist, I learned Python and attended interview, but since they use Ruby and RoR for production I am tasked to learning them in these days.<p>I have already started Ruby and RoR a month before and in a comfortable position to understand the code in them. But I still have lots to catch up.. I will have dedicated 8 hours of learning time per day, and below are the technologies that I needed to be proficient with before joining,<p>Language - Familiarity (&#x2F;100)
Ruby - 40
RoR  - 30
Coffeescript - 0
Javascript - 40
PostgreSQL - 10<p>I am here and not sure how to plan my 8 hours effectively split on these languages, RoR is dependent on Ruby, same for CS to JS. Anyone could help me here?
======
MalcolmDiggs
Build build build. Go for hands-on learning whenever possible. Replicate your
working conditions as best you can. Get used to building and deploying to
whatever PAAS they presumably use.

So in other words: Reading books is great (and you should do that too) but
sometimes it's hard to know what to focus on or remember if you have no
context. If you just start building web apps you'll be using all those
technologies simultaneously (and understanding the contexts in which their
various features are useful)and you'll be using your books more as references
than anything else. The added benefit is that you'll naturally be dividing
your time appropriately between the technologies.

------
gamechangr
Read books

Take a look at these:

1)Learning Ruby the Hard Way

2)The Rails Way by Obie Fernandez ( Get this Book )

3)The Ruby on Rails 3 Tutorial: Learning by example ( Get this book )

4)Rubymonk

5)Codeschool

6)Coderwall

7)Railscasts

The Ruby on Rails Guide is underated.

This should get you where you need to be!

~~~
bluerail
Yeah.. I am good with the resources and have collected them also.. But I just
confused how I can split my 8 hours into these programming language.

I have good knowledge on some of them whereas others are just new to me.
Whether I should Concentrate on one language and move on to next once if I
have some grasp on it (if so, which language to begin with) or else have my
time split across all of them on a given day (if so, which one to put more
weight on)

------
michaelq
First of all, congratulations on the job!

We have a project-oriented full-stack JS curriculum at FreeCodeCamp, but if
you're looking for a Rails curriculum, check out OdinProject. Erik's curated
the best rails resources. And I agree 100% with what Malcolm Diggs said.
Build, build, build!

------
rbickle
I agree that you should read books and NOT blogs!

